# Pier Wagons



## Thank God I Fish (Apr 4, 2003)

Wondering what you all prefer to use as a pier wagon & where to get one? Really need one that I can put rod holders on the side of.

Thank God I Fish


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to Open Forum and look at the thread "pier cart".Lots of usefull info.It's still on the first page.


----------



## BORNTOFISH (May 13, 2002)

Check this site FishnMate.com, for fishing carts.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

It all depends on where you fish!
I always have fun making my own wagon by purchasing a cart from Home Depot and add all necessary parts so it will be perfect for my favorite fishing spot.


----------

